
The Mighty J58 – The SR-71's Secret Powerhouse - bradleyland
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3ao5SCedIk
======
bradleyland
This is one of the best, most comprehensive explanations of the various
operating concepts going on inside the J58 I've seen.

